# Mitzi Deck Repair



## Jason (Feb 9, 2016)

Have a 2005 Mitzi 17 that has weak spots and spider webbing in the front deck. There is an obvious low spot right where you step onto the bow deck that easily flexes by hand. Mitzi laid this up to be light but I need to add reinforcement or may even get crazy and replace with front hatch. How would I go about adding core material to the underside of the deck working over my head? Would prefer to add a front hatch but unsure how to tie in the gutters to the existing deck, while maintaining strength. Also... never worked with glass but has been something I really want to learn to do so why not dive right in!

Couldn't find a great pic but I would picture the hatch entending all the way to the edge as shown and not a cutout inset from the aft edge of the deck.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Does the entire deck flex or just the large hatch?


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2018)

Can the cap be removed from the hull? That would be best way to re core it. Working overhead is not for beginners. I’m not saying it can’t be done though. The hatch wouldn’t be a big deal. Make a one off mold for gutter and hatch and glass then fair and finish. Where are you located?


----------



## Jason (Feb 9, 2016)

Pics


----------



## Jason (Feb 9, 2016)

Pics of what I have to work with, deck flexed (torquing the leading edge with one hand), deck flexed to flat.

Located in the good ol' Tejas. Working overhead doesn't sound appealing in the slightest. Have plenty of wood tools to build up a gutter mold but unsure how the kick would treat me without vac bag system?? Once gutters are built do you just adhear it then tab it into the deck top and bottom? What kind of glass for mold, tab in and also applying core material to the hatch lid for structural strength? Resin types for all parts??

Not scared of giving it a run but want to make sure I'm at least going at it with a sound plan.


----------



## Jason (Feb 9, 2016)

As far as removing the cap, no idea how to go about that either. Would probably make it 1000% times easier to just stiffen with core material I'm sure.

Non-skid really needs to be redone so if I'm going to do that might as well look into getting everything else right. Main driver of this thought path


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2018)

Ok, I was thinking your first pic was your boat. In your case, I’d make a gutter mold from wood, lay up the gutter to the size you need and glas it in the deck. I am doing one right now and will try to get some pics of how I do it. You can salvage and re use the part of the deck you cut out to make the hatch cover with.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2018)

If your boat is ge coat and not paint, stick with poly/vinyl resins so your finish wirk can be gelled to match. I’ll take some pics tomorrow and show you how I’d do the gutter on your deck.


----------



## Jason (Feb 9, 2016)

That would be awesome!! Thanks


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2018)

Ok folks, I sent Jason a pm with pics and explantion. If he understands what I sent, I’ll post it here. If not, we’ll get it posted as soon as I can explain my method clearly.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Damn. I'd be real tempted to 5200 a couple of ribs on the underside of that deck and keep fishing while making those molds.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2018)

Yeah, not a fast job for inexperienced. But when you’ve done it for as long as some it goes pretty quik. Just look at Travis’ build!


jmrodandgun said:


> Damn. I'd be real tempted to 5200 a couple of ribs on the underside of that deck and keep fishing while making those molds.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2018)

If he has the wood working skills and can read a tape it could be done in 2-3 weekends.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2018)

I made that wood plug from scrap in about an hr and a half today. I have the finish work to do still but that won’t take long. It was all scrap lumber I had laying around too. A little sanding, sealing, and some clay in the radiouses and I’ll be glassin dry storage lockers in a polar craft before ya know it.


----------



## Jason (Feb 9, 2016)

jmrodandgun said:


> Damn. I'd be real tempted to 5200 a couple of ribs on the underside of that deck and keep fishing while making those molds.


Different strokes. Could and should absolutely 5200 and go or really is fine as is. Working on boats is always something I’ve enjoyed and a job to learn how to work glass is high on my list. Might as well start with something simple


----------

